

Mostly λazy… a Clojure podcast – Episode 4 (podcast) - asktell
http://mostlylazy.com/2012/02/03/episode-0-0-4-antoni-batchelli-and-hugo-duncan-at-clojure-conj-2011/

======
cmiles74
From the page for this episode:

"I caught up with Hugo Duncan and Antoni Batchelli (everyone calls him Toni
during one of the lunch breaks at the Conj. These guys have been on a tear
with Pallet, an open source Clojure project that Hugo started in early 2010."

Here's the list of topics for this episode...

* Clojure/West, happening March 16-17, 2012 — be there!

* Disclojure, a great stream of links to Clojure tutorials and news maintained by Toni

* Pallet, representing computing infrastructure with Clojure abstractions

* swank-clojure

* JPDA (Java Platform Debug Architecture), includes the Java Debug Interface

* Clojure Debug Toolkit

* Alternative Maven support for Clojure, written in Clojure: zi

* clojure-maven-plugin (by Mark Derricut a.k.a. talios)

* Leiningen

